# Transmission fluid level in '65 GTO



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

First, I am not sure what type of automatic transmission is installed. Possibly the original (pictures attached)?

When the car is sitting level and cold, the transmission fluid level looks fine but once I start-up/warm-up the car it appears almost bone dry as shown in my pictures.
NOTE: When the car is warm, I am checking the fluid while it's running (not sure if this is correct or I should turn off and wait a minute or two).

Should I just pick-up some Dexron VI (or whatever the current Dexron is) and top it off or is this worth pulling the pan to review? Once the car cools down, the level returns to full but I know you should always check the ATF after the car is warm.

On the side of the housing, I can see the following stamped:
6260313
CFD


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Fluid looks nice and RED as it should so I would just re-check and add as needed.
To properly check the fluid car must be level, warm, and idling in park.


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Not Dexron VI. Get Dex/Merc available anywhere. How many bolts? Looks like a TH350 pan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

HickBoy said:


> Should I just pick-up some Dexron VI (or whatever the current Dexron is) and top it off or is this worth pulling the pan to review? Once the car cools down, the level returns to full but I know you should always check the ATF after the car is warm.


Yes... warm and idling in park. Gauging ATF level with the engine off tells you very little about the actual level. Looking at your 2nd photo, it appears you're only a pint low, so you haven't hurt anything. And as someone already pointed out, the fluid is clean and red (as opposed to blackish), which is also a good sign. BTW, overfilling is detrimental as well... if it shows a pint low, don't just dump a whole quart in there and call it good. Finally, I also agree with the earlier post... the latest & greatest Dexron is not the ideal fluid for your older tranny.


----------



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you all for the advice... +1 Pint of Dexron III/Mercon ATF added


----------

